
Unlimited Coding Courses for Life - kalub92
https://devslopes.com/lifetime-access?tap_a=26239-4a34f3&tap_s=154836-d3e6bb
======
ciulerazvan
One of the greatest investments that i have ever made . I have been with the
devslopes team as a free student all the summer and then a subscription was
logically the next step, but then the lifetime access was the perfect solution
for me. i got all the content for life at only 599$. Yes it wasn't cheap,
specially if you come from a country with low paid jobs or you work as a
freelancer like me, but considering the fact that you get over 300 hours of
content and it grows continually, considering that only an app sells to a
client with 500 euro is more then a great investment. And even without the
commercial part, investing in your passion and in yourself to get better it is
priceless. So knowing the team, the teaching method and the great community
always there to help, I undoubtedly recommended devslopes for both new or old
developers that wish to be better in what they do, create and love. invest in
yourself and in other people around you and you won't regret it!

------
c0d3junky
Even if all you were getting by buying into Devslopes lifetime access is the
current courses it would be worth it but when you know you add to that the
huge improvements and the vast library of content these guys are planning to
release in just a few months from now it would be insane for you to miss this
opportunity. If you are a beginner I guarantee that you would learn everything
you would need to either get a job in the field or build your own apps. If you
are an experienced dev this would allow to allows stay up to date on the
current trends and technologies

------
emilsen
Couldn’t have spent my money on anything better. If you want to have succes in
life you’ll have to invest in yourself first. That’s what I’ve always learned

------
retnuh1337
This is the SICKEST deal I have ever found and the best decision I have made
when it comes to learning for now and the future.

------
chuckjgray
Absolutely worth the cost. Incredible lifetime membership at Devslopes.com!
Offer expires end of month. Don't miss out.

------
iamgmd
Best thing you will ever do, quality courses for life! Don't miss out, once
it's over, it's over!

------
jluetzow
Wow this is a great opportunity to Devslopes content. Their style of teaching
is amazing.

------
iceapinan
This is the last chance that they're going to offer. Everyone should grab it.

------
ghale
I'm glad I can activate a lifetime subscription to a lot of IT courses!

------
markob7
Investment of a lifetime if you want to learn to code! They are the best!

------
st0rmTrooper
This is a crazy good deal. Nobody else is offering something like this

------
gildedsteel
Seriously, one of the best investments I've ever made.

------
gurucaleb
Seems like a good deal but how do I get the Amazon Echo?

------
jonnyx
Great courses and friendly help on the slack channels.

------
thehashrocket
Love this. It was totally worth it for me to do this.

------
jradness
Heck yes! Unlimited courses for life is amazing

~~~
kalub92
I thought so too. Figured I'd share.

------
activemi4i
Awesome offer. I already got it.

------
dozerOne
Best deal ever!!!

------
4nn4bel
Great

